# The impact of ugly ears



## shibo (Apr 3, 2019)

saw him on reddit


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 3, 2019)

its over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

I've noticed that a lot of good looking guys have bad ears. Jon Kortajarena is an example. Just have bad ears theory.


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)

Those temples...it's so fucking over.


----------



## Demir (Apr 4, 2019)

I have ears like an elephant tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

Mine is normal and small 

Thank god but my face is sub-6 so


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

Pointed ears are linked to prenatal T.

Most of the time they aren't noticeable or associated with facial attractiveness. Some people can have big elephant ears, yes, which require otoplasty but the reason most attractive men have goblin ears is because they are high prenatal T.

I myself have some pretty fucking deformed looking ears, especially when I shave the sides of my head they can get a bit much.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Pointed ears are linked to prenatal T.
> 
> Most of the time they aren't noticeable or associated with facial attractiveness. Some people can have big elephant ears, yes, which require otoplasty but the reason most attractive men have goblin ears is because they are high prenatal T.
> 
> I myself have some pretty fucking deformed looking ears, especially when I shave the sides of my head they can get a bit much.


aborts me


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 5, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


>


looking good bro


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

He looks 15, that's where his problems begin and end.



Lifeisgood72 said:


> Pointed ears are linked to prenatal T.
> 
> Most of the time they aren't noticeable or associated with facial attractiveness. Some people can have big elephant ears, yes, which require otoplasty but the reason most attractive men have goblin ears is because they are high prenatal T.
> 
> I myself have some pretty fucking deformed looking ears, especially when I shave the sides of my head they can get a bit much.


Lmao isn't this that chad from Love Island? Heard he was the biggest slayer on the show.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> looking good bro


That's not me. Wish I was a 6'5 gigachad like that. He's one of the few actual gigachads that exist


----------



## You (Apr 5, 2019)

He has a small lower third lol


----------



## Limerencel (Apr 5, 2019)

Surgery can fix that easily.


----------

